# G scale crossing signals



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anybody make a nice, realistic, crossing flasher for outdoor use? I have seen the lifelike and model power ones, they are no better than using a Lionel one! Extreamly toy like in nature. If that can make them in every scale, including ride on ones, there must be a better one for us. I did look at Shiloh Signals and watched the movie of thier flasher, its better, but the lamp styling just doesnt look right, targets are to large for the signal and throws off the whole look. I have a beautifull set in O scale from Custom Signals, I cant believe we dont have this quality of a flasher in G. The set came with two poles with 4 working lamps, lights have an outer red lense to hide the LED and the lenses have the real looking lense styling. The set includes the flasher unit, whistle posts ect. Makes me want to do O scale in the garden instead of G. Mike I just havent found it yet. Mike


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/shilohsig/


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

Do folks here just read the post title then type? I said I dont care for the design of the Shiloh crossing flasher, looks like two searchlite signals, which have much larger targets when compared to the lense size. Thiers just looks unprototypical. Mike


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

The answer to your question is - Yes. Some people are so anxious to be helpful that they do type before they read the entire post. However, it would be nice if you took the time to thank them and then just ignore the fact that they didn't read, or understand, your post. It is never out of line to be polite, or nice.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

So far I haven't seen anything spot on accurate in the G scale market. Maybe all the other major scales have correctly proportioned signals because they are not intended for outdoor use. But doesn't make much sense when you mention the nice sized ones for ride on trains. More likely there just isn't enough demand. 

I love the crossing gates made by Tomar for HO scale. They look great and actually work, and work well at that. I have a similar set up made by Ross Custom Switches on the O scale layout too. I forget who manufactures the sound and flasher unit (I use it for both HO and O gates), but Ross used to carry it. 

Check out the first photo on our HO scale layout page that shows the Tomar gates, and the first photo on the O scale layout page for Ross Custom's version: 

HO Layout 

O Layout 

For the G scale layout, I like (and use) the wooden crossbucks by Bridge-Masters (product Sign006). Size is pretty good, but not a flashing or lighted unit /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Might just have to wait on this one until the right product comes along.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

BNGP10 you should try -------- http://www.geocities.com/shilohsig/ ----------  
I couldn't resist. Smile and lighten up a bit. 

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

If you call them, they will make them any size you need... 
We have some good people up here in NY./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
Nick..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the manufacturers just cannot figure out what we want? 

You keep saying "G-scale", but that encompasses: 

1:12 
1:13.x 
1:15.x 
1:20 
1:20.3 
1:24 
1:29 
1:32 

Something that you have seen as being for "G-scale" might very well look ridiculous in "G-scale" or "G-scale" if you are expecting to see it in "G-scale" to go with your "G-scale" locomotive pulling your "G-scale" cars, with model automobiles in "G-scale" with "G-scale" people standing beside them. 

BAM BAM BAM! The first shots fired in yet another stupid skirmish of the great "G-scale" wars! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Sorry, I just could not help myself... I HATE! "G-scale".


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

You know what, you're right. I missed your elmination of Shiloh Signals in that post. Had I seen it, I might have mentioned that I had similar concerns (along with wanting signals in 1:20.3) and provided a set of drawings from DOT blueprints from which the man at Shiloh said he could make pretty much whatever I wanted. I might even have offered to share them with you, had you wanted to give it a look, or a try. But I missed what you said, and just gave you a preliminary look at Shiloh, thinking you didn't know all about them already, and saved the rest of it for later. 

My mistake. You may rest assured, I will not ever make the mistake of thinking I might have information you'd find useful again. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was joking as well, I just got a kick that the first post mentioned a brand that I didnt like the looks of. I will have to post a pic of my real nice O scale flashers. When I aim them against a flat wall, the lenses even make close to the proper light pattern. The set of two poles with 4 working light heads on each pole, the circuity with built in detection circuit for 3 rail and adaptable to 2 rail, 2 whisle signs and 2 round yellow RR sings were under $80 for the set. Cant beat that. Even the arms holding the flasher heads are correctly made, and the little side lights to let the train crew know the flashers are working light up. Right now my outdoor line is German in prototype, might have to go O scale indoors to match my flashers. With the move toward a farily common scale for modern diesels, that would be my choice for flasher scale to model. A modern crossing flasher would sell best to that crowd and not to the logging bunch in Fn3 or 1:20.3 ect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

WELP MAYBE YOU SHOULD STAY IN O SCALE IF YOU ARE SO HAPPY WITH THEIR STUFF AND NOT SO HAPPY WITH G SCALE.. JUST MY OPIONION/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 
Nick.....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 07/10/2008 10:11 PM
WELP MAYBE YOU SHOULD STAY IN O SCALE IF YOU ARE SO HAPPY WITH THEIR STUFF AND NOT SO HAPPY WITH G SCALE.. JUST MY OPIONION/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> 
Nick.....




Methinks ye have confused MY opinion with that of the original poster. He said nothing about being disaffected by G Scale, only the lack of something nice in the way of crossing signals in whatever scale he is modeling. 

It is "I" that is (am?) totally dissaffected by the utter cornfushion cause by manufacturers and vendors that cannot seem to be totally upfront about what the actual physical size their product are (is?). 

It is a silly affectation of mine that I cannot seem to get over. I want things to at least look like they go together, but when I go "shopping" on the net or via catalogs I cannot tell what the actual size of the various products are that are advertised as "G-scale" without some sort of indication as to what the actual true "SCALE" is. This then induces in ME (not others apparently) a desire to lay on the floor and kick and scream... I gots cash burning a hole in my pocket but I absolutely refuse to send it away to someone on the off chance that what they have to sell will "fill the bill" for "MY" eclectic tastes. I have already been bitten by succumbing to the advertising and WASTING my cash on things that are WAY TOO BIG for my railway... and when the friendly vendor happily accepts my return, he deducts the cost of shipping the product BOTH WAYS and I am still out enough cash that would have purchased MORE product from the vendor if they (he/she/it) had been a bit more up-front about what the true size relationship of what they are selling is to the real world... 

Sorry if my fettish has caused you to lay on the floor and kick and scream (as indicated by your use of all capital letters in your post). I shall now go to bed and methinks I shall cool off for a week or so, not shop for toy trains periphanalia for a month or so and take my "nerve pills" before I respond to any more posts here.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 07/10/2008 5:05 PM

For the G scale layout, I like (and use) the wooden crossbucks by Bridge-Masters (product Sign006). Size is pretty good, but not a flashing or lighted unit /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0> 
Might just have to wait on this one until the right product comes along.




Even the cross bucks are a crap shoot, I got some of Evilbay, looks right, got them and they must have ment 7/8th scale! I had to cut down about 1/3 the height as I didnt want my crossing signs to be 20 scale feet in the air /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

exactly, I love the size and 'heft' that G scale gives. It has a "WOW" factor when non train hobbiest see it that the other scales dont have. But it is a scale that is meandering all over the road like some drunk driver. Umpteen scales, lack of non toy like signals with a nice scale purportion and not breaking the bank price wise. The signal section should set its scale at what USA and Aristo are using for thier diesels. They would be close enough in scale for the other scales that those modelers probably wouldnt care. Much as many dont now and freely mix feight cars with different scales together. G has gotten better in leaps and bounds in recent years and I hope the trend continues. There needs to be a better add on detail support for the growing lineup of diesel locomotives, ie metal pilot snow plows, metal multi chime horns, roof beacons, winterization hatches ect that are widely avaible, this would be a good side line for USA to supliment thier diesel line up. If I could produce the crossing signals I wanted, I would in a heartbeat! We can only hope that the growth of this scale continues, which I feel it will once our economy finds its way again.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Modern signal crossings would probably have the best chance to sell if it was in 1:29 or 1:32 scale. Most of the people, like myself, who model older steam powered engines that ran on narrow gauge track would not have much use for them. It is too bad that "G" became the default name for all the different scales that are used in our hobby. It must be difficult for a manufacturer to decide what scale to produce their product in to appeal to the largest market. I don't see any solution to this problem as long as 45mm is the default size for the track all these scale products run on. We can just push manufacturers to identify their products by the actual scale they represent and drop the "G" designation altogether.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Make your own. 

Toad


----------

